

A life in feuds: how Gore Vidal gripped a nation - paublyrne
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/aug/14/gore-vidal-gripped-a-nation

======
michaelwww
If you are interested in a documentary about Gore Vidal I recommend "Gore
Vidal: The United States of Amnesia" on Netflix. I thoroughly enjoyed it.

------
griffinmahon
I love his writing in his essay "The Meaning of Timothy McVeigh" [1],
regardless of its political/journalistic merits

[1]
[http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2001/09/mcveigh200109](http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2001/09/mcveigh200109)

------
mturmon
His large book of essays, collected as _United States_ , is an easy-to-read
summary of his thinking. It is delightful. He ran with a very influential
crowd, he is highly original, well-read, and independent, and he made every
effort to put himself in the middle of events.

------
tzakrajs
I miss Hitch and Vidal.

------
yeureka
I read Creation by Gore Vidal and I was blown away by his imagination and
knowledge of the classical world.

His other books are on my list.

~~~
paublyrne
For me it was Messiah. Written in the 50s, and presciently anticipates
scientology, and other pseudo religions. He had tone, style, wit, vision, and
cockiness.

~~~
yeureka
Added to my list, thank you!

